# Skin allergies washing liquid and treatment in Spain



## SunnySpain

Hello and good day to you all,

I have problematic skin, very dry, itchy and the odd rash...

We buy a clothes washing product called Skip and it says its dermatologically tested, (but does that mean it actually passed the test) but it also contains perfume and it would seem that most products also contain various substances

Anyone know of any decent clothes washing products (in Spain) for people with problem skin ?

The doctor has recommended I buy 100% natural Glycerina (soap), but I notice this also contains perfume and was wondering if its any good or not ?

For the past 12 months I have pumped full of cortisone and taken numerous medication and although my symptoms subside for a few days (sometmes a whole week - lucky me ), they return soon after.

I have recently been to see a very nice woman at the hospital (an allergist) and was tested for various allergies, however, the results suggest I am only allergic to pollen and house dust.

I am awaiting the results of the blood test, which I hope to receive at the end of September and boy am I excited to find out what they think the cause could be.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards, Dave


----------



## Wils & Nance

SunnySpain said:


> Hello and good day to you all,
> 
> I have problematic skin, very dry, itchy and the odd rash...
> 
> We buy a clothes washing product called Skip and it says its dermatologically tested, (but does that mean it actually passed the test) but it also contains perfume and it would seem that most products also contain various substances
> 
> Anyone know of any decent clothes washing products (in Spain) for people with problem skin ?
> 
> The doctor has recommended I buy 100% natural Glycerina (soap), but I notice this also contains perfume and was wondering if its any good or not ?
> 
> For the past 12 months I have pumped full of cortisone and taken numerous medication and although my symptoms subside for a few days (sometmes a whole week - lucky me ), they return soon after.
> 
> I have recently been to see a very nice woman at the hospital (an allergist) and was tested for various allergies, however, the results suggest I am only allergic to pollen and house dust.
> 
> I am awaiting the results of the blood test, which I hope to receive at the end of September and boy am I excited to find out what they think the cause could be.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Regards, Dave


Hi, I have similar skin problems, and I found the only soap powder i could use in Spain or Greece was Omo, no fancy smells or softener, but will clean your clothes well and not itch you !
Even here I cannot use Ariel or Surf amongst others.
As for glycerine......no, no, it will make you much worse, I have experienced that one....you end up looking burned.....but I am the same with lanolin !
Try Omo, and only use half the dose first ,see how you go !!!
Good Luck, I sympathise with you !
Nance

p.s, if there is a Lidl near you try Formil liquid I'm ok with that !


----------



## Stravinsky

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi, I have similar skin problems, and I found the only soap powder i could use in Spain or Greece was Omo, no fancy smells or softener, but will clean your clothes well and not itch you !
> Even here I cannot use Ariel or Surf amongst others.
> As for glycerine......no, no, it will make you much worse, I have experienced that one....you end up looking burned.....but I am the same with lanolin !
> Try Omo, and only use half the dose first ,see how you go !!!
> Good Luck, I sympathise with you !
> Nance
> 
> p.s, if there is a Lidl near you try Formil liquid I'm ok with that !


My wife uses a washing powder called Colon ............. which frankly I find a little worrying


----------



## Wils & Nance

Stravinsky said:


> My wife uses a washing powder called Colon ............. which frankly I find a little worrying


Lol !!! Might give you a good clean 'out' then !!!
Save calling Dynorod !

Nance


----------



## Stravinsky

Wils & Nance said:


> Lol !!! Might give you a good clean 'out' then !!!
> Save calling Dynorod !
> 
> Nance


She has a pair of shoes called Bowels
I worry sometimes.

Ooops ... sorry for that bit of light relief Sunny!


----------



## SunnySpain

Hi Nance & thank you for your reply,

We nearly bought Omo today and then put it back on the shelf,
nevermind we will go again tomorrow and buy it and see if its any better.

Another question if I may.

The doctor has told me to buy Nivea full fat cream (its in the blue round tin), which I did, but to be honest it seems to moisturise my skin temporarily and then my skin becomes so dry its almost like paper.

I have spent 100's of Euros in the past 12 months having skin creams posted over to me from the UK, as I cannot find the huge tubs of Diprobase that served me so well for many years in the UK (as here I can only buy very small tubes of the stuff)

Any idea of where I can purchase the HUGE tubs of Diprobase in Spain or do you have any other ideas because I'm running out of both cream and ideas again...

Regards, Dave


----------



## Stravinsky

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Nance & thank you for your reply,
> 
> We nearly bought Omo today and then put it back on the shelf,
> nevermind we will go again tomorrow and buy it and see if its any better.
> 
> Another question if I may.
> 
> The doctor has told me to buy Nivea full fat cream (its in the blue round tin), which I did, but to be honest it seems to moisturise my skin temporarily and then my skin becomes so dry its almost like paper.
> 
> I have spent 100's of Euros in the past 12 months having skin creams posted over to me from the UK, as I cannot find the huge tubs of Diprobase that served me so well for many years in the UK (as here I can only buy very small tubes of the stuff)
> 
> Any idea of where I can purchase the HUGE tubs of Diprobase in Spain or do you have any other ideas because I'm running out of both cream and ideas again...
> 
> Regards, Dave


Dave

Its generally quite important to keep your skin moisturised in this climate ..... Its probably something you've tried but have you tried simple Palmers coco butter or E45 cream that is specially for dry skin?


----------



## SunnySpain

Stravinsky said:


> Dave
> 
> Its generally quite important to keep your skin moisturised in this climate ..... Its probably something you've tried but have you tried simple Palmers coco butter or E45 cream that is specially for dry skin?


Simple answer is no, but if I can buy it in Spain and its not going to cost me 20 Euros for a small tube of the stuff, then I am willing to give it a try - lol


----------



## Stravinsky

SunnySpain said:


> Simple answer is no, but if I can buy it in Spain and its not going to cost me 20 Euros for a small tube of the stuff, then I am willing to give it a try - lol


Well I get the Coco butter from the UK
But I'm sure you could buy it on ebay, as you definately can E45 cream
E45 cream, Health Beauty, Baby, Moisturisers items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------



## Wils & Nance

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Nance & thank you for your reply,
> 
> We nearly bought Omo today and then put it back on the shelf,
> nevermind we will go again tomorrow and buy it and see if its any better.
> 
> Another question if I may.
> 
> The doctor has told me to buy Nivea full fat cream (its in the blue round tin), which I did, but to be honest it seems to moisturise my skin temporarily and then my skin becomes so dry its almost like paper.
> 
> I have spent 100's of Euros in the past 12 months having skin creams posted over to me from the UK, as I cannot find the huge tubs of Diprobase that served me so well for many years in the UK (as here I can only buy very small tubes of the stuff)
> 
> Any idea of where I can purchase the HUGE tubs of Diprobase in Spain or do you have any other ideas because I'm running out of both cream and ideas again...
> 
> Regards, Dave


Hi again & your very welcome,
It does sound like you have the same problems as me !
Oilatum shower or bath wash is really good you can get it in Spain but only in the Farmacia...it takes a bit of getting used to .....you feel a wee bit slimey....but I alternate that with Sanex which you can get in the supermarkets.
Nivea is perfumed and no good for me either.
I do get on really well with L'oreal moisturisers and find the Nutrisoft 24hr body moisturiser very good and it's much cheaper there than here.........no irritation whatsoever and a little goes a long way. L'oreal hydrafresh for your face is good too and has spf15.
The last time I was in Spain I bought loads of these there, so much cheaper !!!
let me know how you get on......cos like you I have spent a fortune just trying to be comfy in my own skin....and I have finally cracked it....42yrs on, lol !
Nance


----------



## EmmaLouUK

tried E45 that stuff is amazing lol. A website based in the UK is The Greenshop maybe you can find something there although it could get expensive. Also try Dreft or Ecover just see if you can find them in your local supermarket or maybe makro maybe trying Eco-balls will help they are expensive but well worth it a member of my family used them and wont go back to washing powder now check out this site give some info on them Eco-Ball Wash Kit hope this helps
Emma


----------



## SunnySpain

EmmaLouUK said:


> tried E45 that stuff is amazing lol. A website based in the UK is The Greenshop maybe you can find something there although it could get expensive. Also try Dreft or Ecover just see if you can find them in your local supermarket or maybe makro maybe trying Eco-balls will help they are expensive but well worth it a member of my family used them and wont go back to washing powder now check out this site give some info on them Eco-Ball Wash Kit hope this helps
> Emma


Hi Emma and thanks for your reply,

It was a nice thought , but it would cost me a fortune to get the stuff from the website posted to the UK, the postage is dependant on weight you see.

As for finding this stuff in Spain, crikey knows if its possible, I doubt it personally.
Whilst its also very expensive to find skin products in Spain, it has to be cheaper than me shipping stuff in from the UK, which normally means I am paying double for the product and it might not even work.

A small tub of vaseline costs 5 Euros where I live. You do the math - lol


----------



## Wils & Nance

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Emma and thanks for your reply,
> 
> It was a nice thought , but it would cost me a fortune to get the stuff from the website posted to the UK, the postage is dependant on weight you see.
> 
> As for finding this stuff in Spain, crikey knows if its possible, I doubt it personally.
> Whilst its also very expensive to find skin products in Spain, it has to be cheaper than me shipping stuff in from the UK, which normally means I am paying double for the product and it might not even work.
> 
> A small tub of vaseline costs 5 Euros where I live. You do the math - lol



Dave, seriously try some of the stuff I've mentioned if it didn't work for me I wouldn't mention it, the only thing I have mentioned that is expensive is oilatum, but once your skin settles down you will only use it now and then.
I do speak from personal experience............and i know some things might not help you, but they might just be the answers your looking for...worth a try !
And I know you can get them there.


----------



## EmmaLouUK

I'm not trying to step on anyones feet here but havin had issues with my skin myself I'm just trying to help out also now back to the issue at hand I forgot to mention in my previous post about The Body Shop its has some amazing lotions you can put in the bath etc that help calm the irritated skin and can also help totally get rid of your skin issue although this isnt a washing powder I would reccomend the Aloe products also they have no fragrances sooo thats another help i found a local body shop to where I will be staying and this is the information from the Spanish Body Shop website The Body Shop - Servicios take a look at this product Aceite para Baño y Cuerpo de Aloe
250 ml Precio Península 11 € Precio Canarias 9,50 € its not over expensive and may help relieve the irritation for you 
Emma


----------



## SunnySpain

EmmaLouUK said:


> I'm not trying to step on anyones feet here but havin had issues with my skin myself I'm just trying to help out also now back to the issue at hand I forgot to mention in my previous post about The Body Shop its has some amazing lotions you can put in the bath etc that help calm the irritated skin and can also help totally get rid of your skin issue although this isnt a washing powder I would reccomend the Aloe products also they have no fragrances sooo thats another help i found a local body shop to where I will be staying and this is the information from the Spanish Body Shop website The Body Shop - Servicios take a look at this product Aceite para Baño y Cuerpo de Aloe
> 250 ml Precio Península 11 € Precio Canarias 9,50 € its not over expensive and may help relieve the irritation for you
> Emma


Thanks Emma.

I will be looking into all the products mentioned by you, Nance and Stravinsky.

Its very frustrating when doctors are telling me to use things that make my problem worse, especially as the things they suggest are not cheap, apart from the Nivea creme that is. I just need to start feling comfortable again in my own skin, as it seriously affects my every day psychology.

Once I have tried some of these products I will report back. So far the only thing I have found that helps me (apart from Diprobase) is the Boots expert face creme with SP15. My face being not that badly affected anymore, its more my legs, arms, the backs of my hands and my neck.

I will go and some of the products and report back with my scientific findings.

Regards, Dave


----------



## jojo

I just thought I'd add that for years and years I suffered from ezcema, I had all manner of creams, pills and potions, nothing worked. I had spot tests done and was found to be allergic to house dust and perfumes.

Anyway, a few years ago I went on the Atkins diet which meant I stopped eating wheat and as if by magic, my ezcema vanished, went completely and I've never had it back. After doing a bit of research and some tests on myself, I found the cause of my skin problems was wheat!! Interestingly, my mother suffered with something called coeliacs desease - an allergy to gluten found in wheat - so there was a family link.

To this day, I dont go near wheat products and if I unknowingly do, my skin flares up!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky

jojo said:


> I just thought I'd add that for years and years I suffered from ezcema, I had all manner of creams, pills and potions, nothing worked. I had spot tests done and was found to be allergic to house dust and perfumes.


Hi Jo Jo

My niece suffered from Excema when she was young and they gave her steroid creams, as I guess they didn't know any better.
She is suffering for it big time now. Her skin is really really thin, white, and very dry. She has to go into hospital from time to time to be "wrapped", she bruises easily ... skin breaks easily ........ terrible.


----------



## SunnySpain

Wils & Nance said:


> Hi, I have similar skin problems, and I found the only soap powder i could use in Spain or Greece was Omo, no fancy smells or softener, but will clean your clothes well and not itch you !
> Even here I cannot use Ariel or Surf amongst others.
> As for glycerine......no, no, it will make you much worse, I have experienced that one....you end up looking burned.....but I am the same with lanolin !
> Try Omo, and only use half the dose first ,see how you go !!!
> Good Luck, I sympathise with you !
> Nance
> 
> p.s, if there is a Lidl near you try Formil liquid I'm ok with that !


Hi Nance,

We went to the shops again today, but the only product they have with a similar name is "Omino" - is that what you mean't by Omo ?

The pharmacia has no knowledge of Oilatum or Palmers cocoa Butter either, so I'm still stuck in the same situation at present.

Keep you posted, Dave


----------



## SunnySpain

Stravinsky said:


> Hi Jo Jo
> 
> My niece suffered from Excema when she was young and they gave her steroid creams, as I guess they didn't know any better.
> She is suffering for it big time now. Her skin is really really thin, white, and very dry. She has to go into hospital from time to time to be "wrapped", she bruises easily ... skin breaks easily ........ terrible.


Same here, only difference being I have not had to go to hospital to get wrapped up


----------



## SunnySpain

jojo said:


> I just thought I'd add that for years and years I suffered from ezcema, I had all manner of creams, pills and potions, nothing worked. I had spot tests done and was found to be allergic to house dust and perfumes.
> 
> I had the same test and got the same results also
> 
> Anyway, a few years ago I went on the Atkins diet which meant I stopped eating wheat and as if by magic, my ezcema vanished, went completely and I've never had it back. After doing a bit of research and some tests on myself, I found the cause of my skin problems was wheat!! Interestingly, my mother suffered with something called coeliacs desease - an allergy to gluten found in wheat - so there was a family link.
> 
> To this day, I dont go near wheat products and if I unknowingly do, my skin flares up!!
> 
> Jo


What products do you avoid (I will try it)?

Regards, Dave and thank you


----------



## jojo

SunnySpain said:


> What products do you avoid (I will try it)?
> 
> Regards, Dave and thank you



I avoid anything with wheat in it - its a toughy though. I went on the atkins diet which meant avoiding bread, pasta, biscuits, cakes, even some soups, gravy... etc which all contain wheat. But it takes some commitment. Maybe worth trying for a week to see if it helps any?? - just look at labels and packaging and avoid anything with wheat, gluten or wheat products

Jo


----------



## Wils & Nance

SunnySpain said:


> Hi Nance,
> 
> We went to the shops again today, but the only product they have with a similar name is "Omino" - is that what you mean't by Omo ?
> 
> The pharmacia has no knowledge of Oilatum or Palmers cocoa Butter either, so I'm still stuck in the same situation at present.
> 
> Keep you posted, Dave


I don't know what to tell you .....I have bought Omo & the L'oreal products I mention in the 'Mercadona & Carrefour' last year in the Costa Blanca, I stocked up and brought the L'Oreal stuff back !
Oilatum in both Costa del Sol and Costa Blanca ? it was the same name to ?


----------



## SunnySpain

Well I have now purchased some products, the only thing I could find to buy really.

Washing liquid for clothes - I bought something called Bosque Verde for babies, as Omo does not seem to exist here and crikey knows where a Lidl might be.

Cream for the body and cleansing lotion for the bath and shower - I picked up something called Avena (15 Euros per bottle) without perfume or colourants and it actualy says on the bottle - emolient lotion for irritated sensitive skin and atopicas with Omega-6 essential fatty acids.

I did find the Loreal Nutrisoft cream after visiting 4 farmacias y 3 perfumerias, only to discover that it does in fact contain perfume, so I did not buy it.

I will let you know if it works at all - lol


----------



## SunnySpain

I have just googled the product "Avena"- here is the link Laboratorios ISDIN


----------

